# I Am Your Cat...



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I am your cat, and I have a little something I'd like to whisper in your ear. I know that you humans lead busy lives. Some have to work, some have children to raise. It always seems like you are running here and there, often much too fast, often never noticing the truly grand things in life. 

Look down at me now, while you sit there at your computer. See the way my eyes look at yours? They are slightly cloudy now. That comes with age. The gray hairs are beginning to ring my soft muzzle. You smile at me; I see love in your eyes. What do you see in mine? Do you see a spirit? A soul inside, who loves you as no other could in the world? A spirit that would forgive all trespasses of prior wrong doing for just a simple moment of your time?

That is all I ask. To slow down, if even for a few minutes to be with me. So many times you have been saddened by the words you read on that screen, of others of my kind, passing. Sometimes we die young and oh so quickly, sometimes so suddenly it wrenches your heart out of your throat. 

Sometimes, we age so slowly before your eyes that you may not even seem to know until the very end, when we look at you with grizzled muzzles and cataract clouded eyes. 



Still the love is always there, even when we must take that long sleep, to run free in a distant land. I may not be here tomorrow; I may not be here next week. Someday you will shed the water from your eyes, that humans have when deep grief fills their souls, and you will be angry at yourself that you did not have just "One more day" with me. 

Because I love you so, your sorrow touches my spirit and grieves me. We have NOW, together. So come, sit down here next to me, and look deep into my eyes. What do you see? If you look hard and deep enough we will talk, you and I, heart to heart. 

Come to me not as "alpha" or as "owner" or even "Mom or Dad," come to me as a living soul and stroke my fur and let us look deep into one another's eyes, and talk. I may tell you something about the fun of batting toys, or I may tell you something profound about myself, or even life in general. 

You decided to have me in your life because you wanted a soul to share such things with. Someone very different from you, and here I am. I am a CAT, but I am alive. I feel emotion, I feel physical senses, and I can revel in the differences of our spirits and souls. I do not think of you as a "Cat on two feet", you are human, in all your quirkiness, and I love you still. 



Now, come sit with me. Enter my world, and let time slow down if only for 15 minutes. Look deep into my eyes with your heart, with your joy and I will know your true self. We may not have tomorrow, and life is oh so very short........

Author unknown.
Thanks to Piddles for sending this to me.[/i]


----------

